# No Man Left behind. The last Battle of Vietnam



## aerocinema (Apr 25, 2012)

Folks, 

We have recently finished working on a Documentary *" No Man Left Behind, The Last battle of Vietnam"*

It is a story of three US marines who were accidentally left behind on a Cambodian island during a Vietnam mission that went all wrong.

If you like you can watch the film on *AeroCinema: The Aviation Channel*

No Man Left Behind: The Last Battle of Vietnam

We are offering one free documentary every month to introduce our channel AeroCinema to folks like you,aviation enthusiasts

Let us know what you think!

Thank you

The AeroCinema Team


----------

